# Container shipment



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm moving for good by end of April. Did anyone ever used container shipments as opposed to Balikbayan boxes?


----------



## HardballUSA (Jul 24, 2014)

I was looking into that also....as I am planning the move to retire in PH.
It looks like CUSTOMS is the monkey wrench that can "screw" the idea of shipping containers.
I have read stories about HUGE tax consequences on the items in the container.
I'm still looking into the idea...and would love to hear a fool proof way to do the shipping container, as it sounds like a great idea ....in theory.
If anyone else has a method or ideas...I'd love to hear about them also. So far looking at the postings on the forum....it looks GRIM. :-(
Hardball


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

There has been many post on this subject in this forum so I suggest that you do a search. I do have a friend that married a pinay and moved to the Philippines. He told me he shipped all the stuff in his home and garage in a container box. He said it was tax free if shipped within a certain timeframe from his arrival. I think 90 days but I am not sure. He did say an automobile is not included in the tax free import. 
Tony


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Check with your local Philippine Consulate for the most up to date information and procedures.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If I was bringing furniture I would probably have opted for a container. For just household goods, the BB boxes are cheap and easy (like me). I ended up shipping 11 boxes when I moved, carried 4 giant suitcases, and have had 3 more BB boxes sent to me in the last 3 years.


----------



## Kobe81 (Feb 28, 2016)

I will suggest that you inquire at LBC! If you have names or addresses of Filipino citizens you can name the box with and address it to their place, this dodges the possibility that customs will try to extort you. They have an office in there, I know a lot of people who did this and described it as hassle-free. The pacing and amount will do a great deal to avoid charges! 

Good luck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Kobe81 said:


> I will suggest that you inquire at LBC! If you have names or addresses of Filipino citizens you can name the box with and address it to their place, this dodges the possibility that customs will try to extort you. They have an office in there, I know a lot of people who did this and described it as hassle-free. The pacing and amount will do a great deal to avoid charges!
> 
> Good luck


That is what we did, sent Balikbayan boxes to ourselves at a friends address in Iloilo. Simple, easy, & no hassle or damage.

Fred


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nanette,

I would look into shipping only BB Boxes. You also need to plan well in advance (2-3 months) as they ship via boat (in sea container) and take a while to get to the Philippines and thru customs (1-2 weeks). I would not ship anything to the PI that you would possibly want to bring back to the US should things not work out. It is nigh impossible to do in a cost effect fashion.

I use this company BAYANIHAN CARGO without issue. Delivered to my door step with zero hassle. They also will ship a container for you. I would not recommend trying to ship a vehicle. I have not heard of any successful stories in that endeavor.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nannetteph said:


> I'm moving for good by end of April. Did anyone ever used container shipments as opposed to Balikbayan boxes?


There are many companies that do this. Make sure who ever you ship with ask them about the customs fee. You could pay a lot of money to ship then when it arrives a customs fee is tacked on.

https://www.forexworld.us/Home/
BAYANIHAN CARGO


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Even BB boxes can be a crapshoot. There are rules and regulation which are rarely applied but can be. A large number of boxes arriving at the same time for the same address could be looked at as an opportunity. The tax free limit on a BB box is only $500 so you could still be liable to tax. The $7000 tax free limit I believe only applies to SRRV holders.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Just box up the things that are not available here locally otherwise it's just a pain to deal with customs nowadays.


----------

